# oil light and annoying buzzer comes on



## GTI-87 (Jul 11, 2010)

after car warms up to operating temp my light and buzzer comes on at 2100-2200 rpm and only at that rpm rest of time its fine. has 15w -40 like bently book says and has new high and low rpm switches in it. 87 GTI 1.8L 8V


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

oil pump


----------



## GTI-87 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thats what i thought is it cuz those have the smaller gear ratio


----------



## wingnut52003 (May 19, 2010)

it may be the intermediate shaft had a 85 turbo diesel and the shaft bearings went out would run fine and the oil light with buzzer would only come on when warm and low rpm. sitting at lights or running low speeds threw town. but go away at higher rpms.


----------



## Straight Edge (Oct 22, 2010)

Remove your engine cover, check your funnel and dipstick. are they okay? if they are loose or cracked, your buzzing will be on at those revolutions =my problem one year ago. I bought both dipstick and funnel and that it. The problem is low compression.


----------

